# F-pack



## AoifeLuC (Nov 15, 2017)

Wanted to find a recipe for a flavor pack. 
Can One freeze them until ready to use? 
Thanks


----------



## Zintrigue (Nov 19, 2017)

I would recommend checking out the "tweeking cheap kits" thread. Tons of good fpac ideas on there


----------

